# Apache + Windows simple permissions question?



## charbach007 (Dec 2, 2006)

This would take two seconds on a Linux server, but in half an hour I haven't been able to figure out how to perform this simple task on Windows...

```
[Mon Jun 01 09:53:17 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1]   File "C:\\Python25\\lib\\site-packages\\matplotlib\\__init__.py", line 439, in _get_configdir\r
[Mon Jun 01 09:53:17 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1]     raise RuntimeError("Failed to create %s/.matplotlib; consider setting MPLCONFIGDIR to a writable directory for matplotlib configuration data"%h)\r
[Mon Jun 01 09:53:17 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] RuntimeError: Failed to create C:/Program Files/Apache\\ Software\\ Foundation/Apache2.2/htdocs/tmp/.matplotlib; consider setting MPLCONFIGDIR to a writable directory for matplotlib configuration data\r
```
I get that error when I run a Python script. Basically, I need to make a writable folder *anywhere* (I called it htdocs/tmp for now), but I can't figure out how on Windows.

Thanks so much for any help!

~Charlie


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

i probably shouldn't be so eager to help people on things i don't know. 

but i can't help it. so what i'm doing is googling the questions to see if i can come up with something that i hope can help.

If i understood correctly, perhaps this link might be informative?

http://www.ozzu.com/hosting-forum/chmod-with-apache-windows-t25108.html

here is another result i found

http://www.astahost.com/info.php/Chmoding-Windows-Apache-Howto_t10547.html

i'm sorry i couldn't be of better help. let me know how it goes.


----------

